# [ 2013 ] Just bought at villa group



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

My wife and I just bought a week at villa group in cabo.  My wife is all freaked out now because she is reading horror stories online.

How is the program anyway?  We are still within our 5 day cool off period, so we can bail if we want.  It seems like a good program.   

Biggest complaint wife is seeing is it is impossible to book the nice places and our points don't mean as much as promised.  FYI, we are in II with this.  Seems like a lot of good resorts there and we have 2400 platinum points/yr

Thanks

Kos


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> My wife and I just bought a week at villa group in cabo.  My wife is all freaked out now because she is reading horror stories online.
> 
> How is the program anyway?  We are still within our 5 day cool off period, so we can bail if we want.  It seems like a good program.
> 
> ...



More will chime in here, but since you are still within the rescission period, definitely rescind. Your wife's intuition is right about this one. Check out ebay (completed transactions for timeshares in Mexico) to get a better picture of the situation. If you are still interested in timesharing, stick around here, read about the different options, and then buy on the resale market.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> My wife and I just bought a week at villa group in cabo.  My wife is all freaked out now because she is reading horror stories online



How much did you pay?


----------



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

We paid $16k with 410/yr maint.


----------



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

klpca said:


> More will chime in here, but since you are still within the rescission period, definitely rescind. Your wife's intuition is right about this one. Check out ebay (completed transactions for timeshares in Mexico) to get a better picture of the situation. If you are still interested in timesharing, stick around here, read about the different options, and then buy on the resale market.



I was hoping for more concrete reasons.  I already spending what this program is costing when we book online, so it's really even money from my perspective.

You get the same perks buying resale?

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2013)

Perks????

$16,000 worth or perks? Save your principal and *Rescind NOW *while you have the chance. You can always BUY this again BUT you only get ONE CHANCE to rescind.

PERKS talked about by the resort sales department are always subject to being changed, removed, or never existed as the perks are VERBAL promises. Your contracted benefits that you are paying $16000 is paying the yearly increasing maintenance fees, a every 5 year REFURNISHMENT fee, and if a floating week, the HOPE TO RESERVE some week every year (and if you have kids tied to a school schedule, a week that 60% of all the other owners HOPE to reserve before you can).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2013)

Check out rentals on several timeshare sites like REDWEEK.COM, Vacationtimesharerentals.com, TUG's rental site, etc. Mexican TS are always for rent - most likely at or less than just the MFs that the owners pay.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm kind of a bottom line person, so for me the most concrete reason for cancelling is the fact that you have paid roughly $16,000 too much. Here's the link to the recent ebay sales, http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=timeshare+for+sale+%26+villa+del+palmar+cabo&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

I don't know anything about the Villa Group. Their resorts look lovely. I suspect that you still want to believe what the sales people told you, but it won't take too many searches on the tug board to see that they probably aren't true. We have no skin in this game. We're not going to make any commission off of you. We are telling you the truth. You have a limited time to get out of this deal. You should take the time to fully understand what you are buying. If upon further reflection, you feel it is worth $16,000, call your sales person back. I bet that the deal will still be available.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/did_i_get_a_good_deal_on_my_new_timeshare.htm

16,000 dollar decision...


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> I was hoping for more concrete reasons.  I already spending what this program is costing when we book online, so it's really even money from my perspective.
> 
> You get the same perks buying resale?
> 
> Thanks!



Concrete reasons? How about you are paying $16K for a product you can get for a few hundred resale. You can easily rent these resorts for under the annual fees and not spend any upfront money (so save that $16k).

Don't get all defensive. Be happy your wife is seeing the truth and use that 5 day privilege to RESCIND!!  You won't  regret that and can always go back & buy if you wish but you cannot get your money back once that 5 days pass. Take the out & count your blessings. This would be a HUGE mistake to keep. RESCIND!!

Perks are not worth $16k (how can paying $16k for "free" things make sense?)  

RESCIND TODAY!


----------



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

klpca said:


> I'm kind of a bottom line person, so for me the most concrete reason for cancelling is the fact that you have paid roughly $16,000 too much. Here's the link to the recent ebay sales, http://www.ebay.com/sch/Timeshares-for-Sale-/15897/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=timeshare+for+sale+%26+villa+del+palmar+cabo&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc



0 results for your exact search

No results from your link, but I get what you are saying.

So, are the resales really just as good as retail?  I'm researching and getting mixed messages.

Thanks.

Kos


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> 0 results for your exact search
> 
> No results from your link, but I get what you are saying.
> 
> ...



Resales are every bit as good as retail since it is the same product but at a much lower price. The missing perks aren't guaranteed and the savings from resale far exceed the potential value of those perks.


----------



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Don't get all defensive. Be happy your wife is seeing the truth and use that 5 day privilege to RESCIND!!



I'm not defensive at all. Just wanting to pick the brains of more knowledgeable people.

All the info everyone is giving is great!

KOS.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 24, 2013)

I will put it from a different perspective. I have gotten free timeshares that can be exchanged into just about any II resort in Mexico for a total of less than $400 per week total cost (except for AI resorts). If I factor in using all my AC's then the cost per week drops below $300. Mexico has some great resorts, but there are so many and so many regretful buyers that the supply is off the charts. It is so easy to trade into Mexico all year long. I would never buy in Mexico. I wouldn't take the timeshare you bought even if you paid me $500!

Let me ask you a crazy question. Would you pay $1,000 for a pair of Levi's?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> We paid $16k with 410/yr maint.



So this will cost you about $20,000 plus some inflation on the MF's portion over the next 10 years.  (Even though you may own for 100 years, I wouldn't assume you will want to vacation like you do now in more than 10 years).  So you are paying roughly $2000 for a week in a Mexican Studio or hotel room on just accommodations and you plan on spending that much on a Mexican vacation every year for the next 10 years?  A Mexican studio is not going to have enough trading power in II to get you even the equivalent accommodations in the US.  So you will have the options of really off off season stuff and maybe a few shoulder season 1 br's.  Even decent US studio's will be hard to exchange for during prime time.  You have a decent shot at trading up to 1-2 br's in other Mexican locations. 

I would think you could rent a Mexican studio from an owner for around $500/week most times of the year and for about double that during holiday weeks.

What other perks do you think you will be getting?


----------



## PamMo (Aug 24, 2013)

Kos, rescind. You can pick up a week for next to nothing, if not free. I gave away my Gold UVC 1BR/2BA Holiday Week 51/52 because I just didn't need/want it anymore. Don't waste your $20K.

BTW, it was the highest value week, but booking Villa del Arco is NOT as easy as they lead you to believe.  You need to plan 24 months out, and be lucky.


----------



## capjak (Aug 24, 2013)

This is probably the easiest decision you can make:

Should I buy something for $100 or the samething for $16,000?

You have 5 days to  decide which is a better deal.......


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2013)

I might as well join the chorus. *Rescind!* Research first. If it turns out to be a great deal, you can always buy retail again (you won't). There are so many Mexican timeshares available, and on the market that you can ALWAYS rent for less than the MF, with no initial or ongoing cash outlay, and no bill that comes in about the same time as the Christmas bills.

For those $16,000 you were about to spend, you can rent there annually for about what the interest on it pays you at 5%. 

Rescind. Best wishes.

Jim


----------



## kos (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, the response here was pretty darn overwhelming, so we are resending.  Hopefully, this won't be a big hassle. We followed an online form letter for resending in mexico.  The sales office is closed just now, so we'll drop it off in the morning, plus send it express mail we we get home Monday -- we have until Friday.

We've been talking to other owners here and most aren't happy with the program.  What a surprise.... I thought this was a fairly good place and program.

Thanks for all the help!  Good thing I came here before it was too late!

kos


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2013)

kos, I'd advise you to NOT stop by the sales office to attempt to rescind. No good will come of it, as all they will do is try ANYTHING to save the sale. There will be lower price options and more 'today only' perks. Or just out-and out delaying tactics to get you past the rescission period deadline. Funny thing, they will all be verbal, and will appear nowhere in the written contract. Remember- what's in the contract is all that matters- not what they say or promise.

Just wait and mail it from home, certified, returned receipt. It's the date you mail it, not when they receive it that matters. Save the receipt FOREVER.

We're glad you found us and will add your $16,000 to the millions we've saved people over just the last few years since we've been paying attention and asking how much the weasels were asking.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> Well, the response here was pretty darn overwhelming, so we are resending. Hopefully, this won't be a big hassle. We followed an online form letter for resending in mexico. The sales office is closed just now, so we'll drop it off in the morning, plus send it express mail we we get home Monday -- we have until Friday.
> 
> We've been talking to other owners here and most aren't happy with the program. What a surprise.... I thought this was a fairly good place and program.
> 
> ...


 
Have a $16,000 Margarita on TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2013)

kos said:


> So, are the resales really just as good as retail?  I'm researching and getting mixed messages.
> 
> 
> Kos



what mixed messages are you getting?  everyone here (and anyone who has nothing to financially gain by you not rescinding) is suggesting you rescind.

the fact that you have questions at all means you are not ready for the purchase at any price.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the "Mixed Messages" are TUG vs sleazy salesmen.

TS


----------



## Patri (Aug 25, 2013)

Agree. Do not go into the sales office. Mail the rescission when you get home. (Keep a copy for yourself.) Just have that USPS proof that you mailed the letter. Then do a happy dance and give your wife a nice present.


----------



## kos (Aug 25, 2013)

One thing I am curious about are the low cost getaways you get with Ii.  Do these come with any Ii membership?   They made it out like our deal was special because of these?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 25, 2013)

kos said:


> One thing I am curious about are the low cost getaways you get with Ii.  Do these come with any Ii membership?   They made it out like our deal was special because of these?



If you buy (either from a developer for $20,000 or resale for $1) and your resort is a member with II, you will have full access to all Getaways.  

Remember, Getaways are basically excess inventory.  If you have the flexibility of traveling on the "shoulder" seasons you can get some great values.  Overbuilt areas like Palm Springs, Orlando, Branson, Lake Tahoe, Williamsburg have a lot of inventory and are pretty easy to get.  Don't expect Getaways to places where the demand is going to exceed the supply (like New York City).  I typically take 3 or 4 getaways a year and stay in 4 and 5 star places for the price of a Motel 6.  My cheapest stay was around $200 and my most expensive (a 2 BR) was $700.  My average to the places I go to for a 1 BR seems to be around $400 for a week or $57 a night.  

If your resort is part of RCI, they have an equivalent program called Last Minute Getaways.  Prices are roughly the same.

In order to make the best use of Getaways you really need to keep on the lookout regularly and plan ahead.  Most of my Getaways were bought 4-6 months in advance.    But there are also some good last minute inventory that shows up sometimes.  After you've been through a season or two and have kept notes, you know roughly when inventory for a specific area shows up.


----------



## Tia (Aug 25, 2013)

kos said:


> One thing I am curious about are the low cost getaways you get with Ii.  Do these come with any Ii membership?   They made it out like our deal was special because of these?



You can join II once you  own a resale ts and then get the low cost getaways  if that works for you . You will either way be paying a fee for membership to II.

It's hard to believe you'd be paying so much for something that can be had for so little via resale isn't it?


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Aug 25, 2013)

kos said:


> Well, the response here was pretty darn overwhelming, so we are resending.  Hopefully, this won't be a big hassle. We followed an online form letter for resending in mexico.  The sales office is closed just now, so we'll drop it off in the morning, plus send it express mail we we get home Monday -- we have until Friday.
> 
> We've been talking to other owners here and most aren't happy with the program.  What a surprise.... I thought this was a fairly good place and program.
> 
> ...



kos 

First off - do rescind. Worst case you can get this deal again.  

If you're really interested in the Villa Group resorts spend some additional time researching their program. We really enjoy their resorts (especially Villa del Arco in Cabo and the Cancun property is drop dead gorgeous) and have found our ownership there to work well for us...so well, we've bought several additional weeks - all on the resale marketplace. Myself and several other Villa Group owners have posted a lot of details on how their various programs work.  

FWIW, my experience talking to other Villa Group owners that are unhappy with their ownership is that they never really figured out how the program works. 

Here are some resources for additional research: 
* The Universal Vacation Club (UVC) website (UVC is the homeowners group for Villa Group) is at http://www.myuvc.com/
* Link to an introductory presentation that describes the different types of membership that have been sold over the years and their features http://www.myuvc.com/files/Members_101_Class - New March2012.pdf
* Link to the UVC Bylaws that describes all of that in detail http://www.myuvc.com/files/Amended ...es and Bylaws _19_ - with TOC - Final _2_.pdf

Also, everyone in this thread has suggested that you rescind...advise I agree with. 

It's also been suggested that you can buy the "same thing" via resale for pennies on the dollar. This is not exactly true. It is not possible to buy a points membership via resale - UVC prevents that maneuver. Over the years, Villa Group/UVC have sold three primary types of ownership (there are a few others too).  Initially, memberships were called "Premier" memberships and included both fixed and floating weeks and are associated with a home resort. This program was replaced with "Gold" memberships which are primarily floating weeks with a few fixed weeks with an enhanced set of benefits and full/equal rights at all UVC resorts - no home resort. A couple of years ago the "Gold" memberships were superseded with the current points-based program called Villa Preferred Access or "VPA" memberships.  

You purchased a 2400 point VPA membership - you will not be able to replicate this type of UVC membership via resale. The UVC bylaws state (see link above) and current UVC practice results in any VPA membership sold via resale reverting to a "Premier" membership.  This results in a significant reduction in membership value especially in your ability to make reservations during peak season at high demand properties such as Villa del Arco.  Should you wish to own a membership with UVC, I would strongly suggest you look to acquire a resale Winter Gold membership.  This will give you most of the capabilities of a VPA membership other than some of the flexibility that the points program offers.  

I currently own both Gold and VPA memberships so I can speak with full knowledge of both programs. 

FWIW

Safe travels. 

bbb


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 26, 2013)

kos said:


> They made it out like our deal was special because of these?



Of course.  That's their job - to make it look like you're getting the deal of the century.  But if you read a lot of these posts and threads, you'll see that timeshare sales people are notorious for being less-than-truthful about what they're trying to sell you.

These II (or RCI) Getaways are only valuable to people who have the means and freedom to travel frequently.  But whatever savings you get from these Getaways, they will not come anywhere close to what you'll be losing by paying $16,000 for a Mexican timeshare.

By the way, I'm in a similar situation to yours in that we bought at a sales presentation.  One of the selling points was these RCI Getaways.  Not once did we use these Getaways.


----------



## kos (Aug 26, 2013)

I would use the getaways, as my wife gets free standby flights.  This was a big selling point to the wife, but bout seems these come unlimited on any RCI or II membership.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## klpca (Aug 26, 2013)

kos said:


> I would use the getaways, as my wife gets free standby flights.  This was a big selling point to the wife, but bout seems these come unlimited on any RCI or II membership.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4



There are even Getaway weeks at Villa Del Palmar units available in Cabo right now.  Not a ton, but they are there, along with a lot of other nice resorts in Cabo. If you choose to do the all-inclusive option, there are a lot of VDP and Villa Del Arco units available.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 26, 2013)

kos said:


> I would use the getaways, as my wife gets free standby flights.  This was a big selling point to the wife, but bout seems these come unlimited on any RCI or II membership.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4



I have RCI and II (different resorts) and I use rci last call, and II getaways frequently.  ALL of my contract were bought resale.


----------



## bsun888 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Got Villa Group - need help*

Hi,
Just saw this thread. I got VPA on Sept 3 and checking out to rescind.
I saw one thread says Villa Group count weekends as working days.
Is it true? If normal business days, then I have until Tuesday Sept 10 to rescind. Would like to know if KOS is getting back the down payment since it's so recent. Any problems?  

Please advice should I send mail from Mexico today, sunday? do they open? Do they have certified mail? And where is it? Flying home tomorrow, but will go to post office on Tuesday.

Thanks
BSUN


----------



## MelHaw (Sep 9, 2013)

*Villa Group*

We initially bought through the Villa group... Villa del Arco is nice and the management seems reasonable. They do have high pressure sales when you visit the resort. (We just unplug the phone.) We wanted to buy another week, so I was able to pick up a second Gold Membership week for a few thousand. I posted a want add on TUG and there  a lot of people responded with good offers..
bsun...my understanding is you have 5 days to rescind. Look at the news help.


----------



## bsun888 (Sep 11, 2013)

MelHaw said:


> We initially bought through the Villa group... Villa del Arco is nice and the management seems reasonable. They do have high pressure sales when you visit the resort. (We just unplug the phone.) We wanted to buy another week, so I was able to pick up a second Gold Membership week for a few thousand. I posted a want add on TUG and there  a lot of people responded with good offers..
> bsun...my understanding is you have 5 days to rescind. Look at the news help.



Thanks MelHaw,
I did send my rescind yesterday. Let's see if deposit comes back.
I would later might do what you did to buy  here on TUG. Thanks.


----------



## bsun888 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi. I have trouble getting fedex to deliver the rescind letter.
I copy it from back of contract.
First fedex say invalid address, then I say it's a hotel, and added Sales Office to the Villa Group.
Then fedex say no customer/office closed.
How can it be in the afternoon?
would the front desk refuse to take the letter?
Now I'm worry it wlil not get there.
btw, I sent usps registered, return receitp also, but unable to track it's progress. This fedex one should've get there last Friday. I sent another one to San Diego address, which go there already.
Anyone suceed in rescind from Villa del palmar/arco, VPA, Villa Group?
And which address they use? do you addressee to some person?
I can tell the Fedex, but not sure how many attempts they can do.

thanks. bsun888


----------



## DeeV (Sep 18, 2013)

kos said:


> One thing I am curious about are the low cost getaways you get with Ii.  Do these come with any Ii membership?   They made it out like our deal was special because of these?



I'm very new to this whole thing myself but from what I understand, you can buy an II membership say platinum and receive 3 "Getaways" with your membership and then purchase an unlimited amount for gifts or such at a cost of about $50.  Let me guess they offered you the platinum package with 12 extra getaways to share?


----------



## Tia (Sep 18, 2013)

From reading previously here it's not the date they receive it but the date you mail it. It's why you want proof of mailing rescind letter before rescission period is over. 

Sounds like you mailed 3 letters using FedEx and USPS.  One letter arrived to a San Diego office, while another FedEx is having trouble finding where to leave it as the office was closed. And the 3rd one USPS you aren't able to track but should get a return receipt. 

Guess Villa del palmar/arco, VPA, Villa Group left off where to mail rescission to.  Hope someone else has further thoughts.





bsun888 said:


> Hi. I have trouble getting fedex to deliver the rescind letter.
> I copy it from back of contract.
> First fedex say invalid address, then I say it's a hotel, and added Sales Office to the Villa Group.
> Then fedex say no customer/office closed.
> ...


----------



## bsun888 (Sep 19, 2013)

Third attempt, the front desk signed it. Then everything is fine.
I'm good now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jd97504 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Followup ?s on some things in this thread...*

So what if the rescission window closes before we get home to mail something (5 days from a Friday sale with us traveling the following Wednesday and the the next day being Christmas, so no mail)?   Can we deliver by hand a rescission letter to the sales office and have an unsigned copy mailed by friends in the States so it has the correct postmarking?

Also can find ZERO language about rescission on the contract. Any ideas where to look for it?

Property is Villa Group: Villa Del Palmar Cancun (Playa Mujeres)

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2014)

I doubt you'll get much (any) help from the sales office. I'd be scouring that contract for rescission info (they won't make it obvious) and finding a Mexican mail (Correo) office and PROFECO for assistance. The mail and PROFECO will be open on the Monday/Tuesday before Christmas and your travel day. 

I know you don't want to be dealing with it on your vacation and would like to handle it in the familiar area of home, but doing it before you leave Mexico will save you potentially 10's of thousands of dollars. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jd97504 (Dec 21, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I doubt you'll get much (any) help from the sales office. I'd be scouring that contract for rescission info (they won't make it obvious) and finding a Mexican mail (Correo) office and PROFECO for assistance. The mail and PROFECO will be open on the Monday/Tuesday before Christmas and your travel day.
> 
> I know you don't want to be dealing with it on your vacation and would like to handle it in the familiar area of home, but doing it before you leave Mexico will save you potentially 10's of thousands of dollars. Merry Christmas!



I'm headed to PROFECO 1st thing tomorrow and then will sneakily print out everything in the Hospitality Suite, sign it and head back out to Correo or FedEx by midafternoon (with possibly an additional stop at the PROFECO). I also plan to hard copy my bank (for the portion of the payment that was made on credit card) and have electronic copies going to bank, profeco, etc, as well, all dated and timestamped... whee.

The incentives that were part of the deal will likely be billed to us now at max cost (the inclusions/meals thing), but I can live with that. There is a 'no refunds' line on the contract (with our initials) that talks about buyers remorse and liquified damages.... my understanding so far is that those lines are asking us to waive unwaivable rights?  Profeco will clarify, I'm sure.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2014)

Good job. I don't think the sleazeballs will hold you up for the extras if PROFECO is involved. If you were given perks for buying, then back out, they can charge you for them. If you were promised the goodies for attending the presentation, it's yours to keep. Gratis.

We're glad you found TUG in time to be able to rescind. It's a PITA, but pays off handsomely for your trouble.

After you're home, have your money, and get thinking about it, c'mon back and we'll talk timeshares and dollars and sense. And cents.

Jim


----------



## jd97504 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Goodies still owed plus Who is the letter TO?*

I've got my Sales Rep name (Brian Jxxxx) and I have a card for the VLO (Fernanda Oxxxxx). I have the property address from the myuvc contact page (and it matches the 3 point font text in paragraph A of the whatever insanely fine print page on the contract). I was thinking I need to get to the sales office to get names of people in a supervisory capacity to address the letter to, if no other reason. I'd be going there AFTER my Profeco visit. Profeco may be able to advise on this, too.

As for what I'll owe: The incentives to GO to the presentation were a discount on a massage (which we didn't use) and a VIP card which conveyed discounts on a lot of things which would (I suppose) dictate the rate at which they can bill us for the All Inclusives that were added on to incentivize the actual sale (and which we did have to sign something saying that if we cancelled the sale, we'd be obligated to pay full cost for). And those inclusives were useful if for no other reason, they provided me with WiFi and the ability to research all this from my room for the better part of this afternoon, so if I do have to pay for them, I am not broken up about it... it will save me the $4500 downpayment and the $12,000 (approx) remaining burden over the next 7 years with plus interest, yes?

And having found TUG, I def will be back to learn about ways to do this without the costs that this current deal carries.  Thanks!


----------



## jd97504 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Light at the end of the tunnel! *

Profeca kicks amazing butt.  We drove there this AM hoping for advice on the rescission letter. They made a phone call, it was done. We are out a bit over $1k on six days worth of inclusions for three people ($80 each / day), and that is it. Portion paid in cash will come back as we check out, portion paid on card will be refunded within 15 days IF the bank didn't block it already  Don't trust google maps to put you quite to the correct location for the Cancun Profeca... it was off by about 5 major intersections on the same street, coincidentally, both locations (actual and googled wrong) next to two different Chedraui, just to add to the confusion. But all in all, can't find much to complain about.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2014)

Too bad you didn't get off scot-free, but all-in-all, you did good to get it behind you while you were still there. You'll sleep better. 

Congratulations!

Now, if I can ask, how much did we save you? We're kinda keeping a tally of the total. So far it's over $6,000,000

Jim


----------



## jd97504 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Savings*

$3600 in immediate monies on this trip, $570 / year for 30 years in maintenance fees, and just under $17,000 in principal (and likely about $7000 in interest) over the next 7 years. So... Bravo, TUG!  Gonna get me a T-Shirt


----------



## Tia (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool! Good Job. If you turn around at some point and buy another TS, you'll have annual fees, but rentals come without 'em. Try that first.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2014)

jd97504 said:


> So... Bravo, TUG!  Gonna get me a T-Shirt



haha, thats a heckuva bargain for 17 grand!


----------



## Princeton3 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Across the board 2 cents...*

I would say the best advice is not to buy from a Sales Presentation. Buy timeshare resales.  We paid full price on our first timeshare and for the rest since then we have purchased resale units saving a lot of $$. I can't say for your specific timeshare but as an example we purchased one that was marketed to us for $20,000 for $6,000.


----------

